# Novak steps up with new 4-cell version GTB!



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Check this out! All the mods people have been doing for 4-cell oval now being released by Novak already done and ready for the track!

GTB 4-cell version 
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/gtb_4cell/index.html


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Figures...I just bought my FIRST B/L system last week...grrrrrr


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

You can take the heatsink off of yours and replace the wire with 16AWG and you'll have virtually the extact same thing. No big deal.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Randy at BigBoys Toys in Bakersfield CA is making a cover I'll be able to use on my older GTB...looks good, so no worries

[email protected]


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

same foot print so it dose noting for 1/12th.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

pretty, how much for the cover ?? and how does it weight as compared to the purple heatsink ?


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

Is about 13$ shipped and is half the weight of the heatsink is what it says in the product support thread about it.

Jake


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Heatsink is .3 and the original purple is .6


----------



## djrfan (Aug 6, 2005)

Can you remove the heat sink on the super sport brushless speedo.

Scott


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

We are looking into making one now.


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

SS Cover Plate


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 18, 2002)

Hi guys,

If you do happen to do your own, GTB 4 cell convert, be sure to retain the "gap pad" that is under the stock heatsink. That must be used and not be torn.

On a new ESC its fairly easy as it's not been through a good hot cycle yet, but after you've run them a few times, the material can be kind of tricky to deal with. Just go slow and lift it carefully. 

The GTB 4 cell is quite a bit lighter then the standard GTB, and there are some minor profile revisions and value changes to better suite the usage. 

Default profile starts out at lowest minimum drive as do all the profiles. The Drag Brake percentages go int 3% increments instead of the standard %5. 

Also, the input plugs/switch are hard wired with no pins. The main goal of the GTB 4 cell was to offer a out of the box, race ready oval/12th scale BL ESC. Lower for the GTP bodies and oval chassis mounting locations. 

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 18, 2002)

The SS heatsink can be more difficult as they are double side thermal taped to the top of the PCB. Usually these are very difficult to remove with out some help. Cooling it or heating is what I've read online works, but we've not done any specific work in that area ourselves. 

I don't think the SS series should be run with a smaller heatsink.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

how much is this?


----------



## JONW1020 (Oct 7, 2001)

Any body running one of these yet? I just got mine in and going to run it this weekend , just wanted to know what everybody thought about it.


----------

